# MQB Audi A3 Coupe Envisioned by Theophilus Chin



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Check out the latest imagineered Audi from Theophilus Chin. Earlier this week we featured his take on a B8 RS 4 with the latest facelift changes and now he's put together a production-looking 2-door take on the A3 sedan concept shown last spring in Geneva.

*So What Do We Think?*
First and foremost, Chin's re-working of the A3 sedan takes it in a more production-looking direction, which helps envision the car. Audi design boss Stefan Sielaff said the production A3 sedan will be just a bit taller than the A3 concept and this appears to have the more aggressive proportions of the show car. Also, it retains the frowning lower intakes with aluminum trim at the front that likely hint at the next-gen RS 3's own appearance... but that's a guess on our part.

As for a two-door coupe like Chin's proposal above, we've heard nothing of such a body style thus far. That's not to say it couldn't happen though. It's known that the next-generation A3 Cabriolet will be based on the notchback sedan bodystyle, meaning stampings like doors and interior trim will be in place for a two-door version. It wouldn't be **that** hard for Audi to add this bodystyle... at least it'd be a lot easier than generations past.

It's obvious that the A5 and all S/RS variants have been a sales success for Audi. Might a coupe on the A3 level also add to the volume without cannibalizing the A5? Time will tell. That Audi hasn't mentioned such a body configuration isn't exactly positive, but that doesn't mean it couldn't happen.

Check out a rear view and the above shot in high-res at Theophilus Chin's website linked below.

* Full Story *


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

This would make a next Gen Audi TT totally superfluous.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

R5T;bt1369 said:


> This would make a next Gen Audi TT totally superfluous.


Maybe... maybe not. If it's steel and heavier than the TT, not as exotic, etc. In remote importer markets like the USA you might be right... but in the EU I suspect there's room for both.


----------

